# SSR on II Getaways--Can you believe this?



## icydog (Jul 10, 2008)

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=555317#post555317
Disney Saratoga Springs Resort on II Getaways Aug-Dec 0 & 1 bdrm
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort
DS1 
Lake Buena Vista, FL, USA
Resort Details & Photos
Gold
Member	Interval
Member	Average Nightly
Rate From	
Aug 08 2008 - Aug 15 2008	
0 2 4

$1,774.00	 $1,799.00	 $257.00	

Aug 08 2008 - Aug 15 2008	
1 4 4  *243 points*

$2,374.00	 $2,399.00	 $342.71	

Aug 15 2008 - Aug 22 2008	
0 2 4

$1,604.00	 $1,629.00	 $232.71	

Aug 15 2008 - Aug 22 2008	
1 4 4 *225 Points*

$2,144.00	 $2,169.00	 $309.86	

Aug 22 2008 - Aug 29 2008	
0 2 4

$1,604.00	 $1,629.00	 $232.71	

Aug 22 2008 - Aug 29 2008	
1 4 4

$2,144.00	 $2,169.00	 $309.86	

Aug 29 2008 - Sep 05 2008	
0 2 4

$1,604.00	 $1,629.00	 $232.71	

Aug 29 2008 - Sep 05 2008	
1 4 4

$2,144.00	 $2,169.00	 $309.86	

Sep 05 2008 - Sep 12 2008	
0 2 4

$1,604.00	 $1,629.00	 $232.71	

Sep 05 2008 - Sep 12 2008	
1 4 4

$2,144.00	 $2,169.00	 $309.86	

Sep 12 2008 - Sep 19 2008	
0 2 4

$1,604.00	 $1,629.00	 $232.71	

Sep 12 2008 - Sep 19 2008	
1 4 4 *182 points*

$2,144.00	 $2,169.00	 $309.86	

Sep 19 2008 - Sep 26 2008	
0 2 4

$1,604.00	 $1,629.00	 $232.71	

Sep 19 2008 - Sep 26 2008	
1 4 4

$2,144.00	 $2,169.00	 $309.86	

Sep 26 2008 - Oct 03 2008	
0 2 4

$1,614.00	 $1,639.00	 $234.14	

Sep 26 2008 - Oct 03 2008	
1 4 4

$2,164.00	 $2,189.00	 $312.71	

Oct 03 2008 - Oct 10 2008	
0 2 4

$1,854.00	 $1,879.00	 $268.43	

Oct 03 2008 - Oct 10 2008	
1 4 4

$2,544.00	 $2,569.00	 $367.00	

Oct 10 2008 - Oct 17 2008	
0 2 4 

$1,854.00	 $1,879.00	 $268.43	

Oct 10 2008 - Oct 17 2008	
1 4 4 *194 points*
$2,544.00	 $2,569.00	 $367.00	

Oct 17 2008 - Oct 24 2008	
0 2 4

$1,854.00	 $1,879.00	 $268.43	

Oct 17 2008 - Oct 24 2008	
1 4 4

$2,544.00	 $2,569.00	 $367.00	

Oct 24 2008 - Oct 31 2008	
0 2 4

$1,854.00	 $1,879.00	 $268.43	

Oct 24 2008 - Oct 31 2008	
1 4 4

$2,544.00	 $2,569.00	 $367.00	

Dec 12 2008 - Dec 19 2008	
0 2 4 

$1,774.00	 $1,799.00	 $257.00	

Dec 12 2008 - Dec 19 2008	
1 4 4 *192 points*

$2,374.00	 $2,399.00	 $342.71	

Nightly rates are based on per week basis.
All prices are shown in US DOLLARS.
Can you believe it? I must be going crazy.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jul 10, 2008)

I think the economy is really affecting travel.  My neighbors just decided to go to Boardwalk for President's weekend (it is their home resort) and they easily booked standard view a little over seven months out.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 10, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> I think the economy is really affecting travel.  My neighbors just decided to go to Boardwalk for President's weekend (it is their home resort) and they easily booked standard view a little over seven months out.



I called at 7 months for MLK weekend(already had SSR booked) and 2br's were available at all resorts including AKV. 

If I wanted to borrow points, could have gotten a BC at Vero Beach for Easter. At least one was open when I called at the 11 month mark(don't know if this is out of the norm, but there are only 6)


----------



## Pit (Jul 10, 2008)

I must be missing the point. What's the news here, other than the prices are obscene? I normally don't shop the Getaways, but I don't find this particularly strange.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 10, 2008)

Pit said:


> I must be missing the point. What's the news here, other than the prices are obscene? I normally don't shop the Getaways, but I don't find this particularly strange.



I don't think Disney has ever put units up on Getaways, so it's a first.


----------



## Pit (Jul 10, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> I don't think Disney has ever put units up on Getaways, so it's a first.



I see. Here's a couple other examples. Both recent, so maybe a relatively new phenomenon. Prices seem way high to me.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71775

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71793


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 10, 2008)

Pit said:


> I see. Here's a couple other examples. Both recent, so maybe a relatively new phenomenon. Prices seem way high to me.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71775
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71793



You certainly don't want to see what Disney charges if you book a DVC villa through Central Reservations then.


----------



## Kimberly614 (Jul 10, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> You certainly don't want to see what Disney charges if you book a DVC villa through Central Reservations then.



You're right about that....my upcoming exchange would have been $6892.00 through CRO.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 10, 2008)

Kimberly614 said:


> You're right about that....my upcoming exchange would have been $6892.00 through CRO.



The other year they had some sort of deal with Expedia. I paid about that amount for a 2br at SSR, airfare, and park hopper tickets for 5 people.


----------



## icydog (Jul 11, 2008)

Twinkstarr said:


> You certainly don't want to see what Disney charges if you book a DVC villa through Central Reservations then.



These Getaways are offered to NON members. They do not require an exchange. They do not require that you cough up a large amount of money to buy into an expensive club like DVC. There are no hefty maintenance fees to pay. There are no charges to advertise to rent your points. These weeks are virtually open to anyone who joins II or knows someone who belongs to II. 

I went to the www.Disneyworld.com website and I copied an offer for Aug 8-15th at the SSR in a one bdrm villa. 

I just did the one set of days, Aug 8-15, 2008, because, I think, they are representative of the charges for a one bdrm villa at WDW directly through Disney.

*Room Only Offer*

*Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa*

Check In August 08, 2008
Check Out August 15, 2008
Staying for 7 nights
Adults 4 Children 0
Room Type1 Bedroom Villa
Tickets None-- Package Room Only
Date--    Rate per Night

Fri, Aug 08
$ 380.00
Sat, Aug 09
$ 380.00
Sun, Aug 10
$ 380.00
Mon, Aug 11
$ 380.00
Tue, Aug 12
$ 380.00
Wed, Aug 13
$ 380.00
Thu, Aug 14
$ 380.00

Ground Transportation
This offer does not include ground transportation.

Price Summary
Total$3,040.00
Tax     $380.00
Grand Total (includes tax)*$3,420.00* 



*Compared to II Getaways offer*

Aug 08 2008 - Aug 15 2008    
1 4 4 

$2,374.00     *$2,399.00    * $342.71    

* $3,420.00*
*-$2,399.00*
-------------------

****The difference is $1021*** 

**In your pocket-- for the exact same 1 bdrm villa. 
* 
33% off the Disney Rate. I think these Getaways are a great buy!!!


----------



## littlestar (Jul 11, 2008)

Most people that are savy Disney people would book with a general public code, AAA, Florida resident rate, or Annual Passholder rate. I don't know of many regular Disney visitors that pay rack rate. I guess the once in a lifetime trip people might pay rack rate. Booking direct with Disney they would have a lot more liberal cancellation policy and they would get housekeeping. 

I think the prices on those Getaways probably shock most II members. And adding the tax on the Getaway adds even more - so you need to add about $300 for the tax. The only ones that I think that are reasonable on price are the holiday weeks because Disney doesn't usually discount Christmas or major holidays. 

I would imagine most II people when they see those prices   probably move their finger over to the Marriott or Sheraton button. You could rent 4 or 5 Marriott Getaways for what you'd pay for one Disney Getaway. (Laughter). Notice, they just seem to be sitting there.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks icydog for that great post showing the savings.  I bet there are a lot of non-savvy Disney visitors who DO pay the full rate.  For some people this would still look good. Although for me, who is used to paying $450 for my Palm Desert getaways, it is a lot of money!

Janna


----------



## icydog (Jul 11, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Most people that are savy Disney people would book with a general public code, AAA, Florida resident rate, or Annual Passholder rate. I don't know of many regular Disney visitors that pay rack rate. I guess the once in a lifetime trip people might pay rack rate. Booking direct with Disney they would have a lot more liberal cancellation policy and they would get housekeeping.
> 
> I think the prices on those Getaways probably shock most II members. And adding the tax on the Getaway adds even more. The only ones that I think that are reasonable on price are the holiday weeks because Disney doesn't usually discount Christmas or major holidays.
> 
> I would imagine most II people when they see those prices   probably move their finger over to the Marriott or Sheraton button. You could rent 4 or 5 Marriott Getaways for what you'd pay for one Disney. That's amazing.




The rates you mentioned are rarely for the vacation clubs.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 11, 2008)

icydog said:


> The rates you mentioned are rarely for the vacation clubs.



Every time I've called Disney they've had Saratoga available with some sort of discount. I don't think the others are available as much, though, with a discount. Saratoga is big with a lot of inventory (I own some points there because I like it), but it's usually almost always available when I want to tack on some days to a points stay. The annual pass rate usually gives me the best cash discount.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 11, 2008)

icydog said:


> These Getaways are offered to NON members. They do not require an exchange. They do not require that you cough up a large amount of money to buy into an expensive club like DVC. There are no hefty maintenance fees to pay. There are no charges to advertise to rent your points. These weeks are virtually open to anyone who joins II or knows someone who belongs to II.
> 
> I went to the www.Disneyworld.com website and I copied an offer for Aug 8-15th at the SSR in a one bdrm villa.
> 
> ...



Yes, I know that the getaway prices are better than what you can book direct through Disney. 

And Littlestar is right about getting discounts on DVC units. I've gotten emails being an AP holder with discounts for SSR/OKW during Aug/Sept/May.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 11, 2008)

Check this thread out over on the Dis boards. SSR again, is being offered at a discount. Notice the absence of the other DVC's though:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1882420


----------



## Transit (Jul 11, 2008)

2000 dollars overpriced to be a getaway.


----------



## icydog (Jul 13, 2008)

littlestar said:


> Check this thread out over on the Dis boards. SSR again, is being offered at a discount. Notice the absence of the other DVC's though:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1882420



They are talking about Studios not one bedrooms for $179 plus tax.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 13, 2008)

The one bedrooms are $274.00 a night.


----------

